# jebo uv sterilizer



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I saw some of the jebo uv sterilizers on ebay for a good price and was wondering if anyone knows anything about these?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

China made OEM UV tube won't last long, except Atman. But if the price is low, you can get the UV set 1st and replace the UV tube inside with more reliable one like Philips when it gets burned.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

They're the same bulbs that Coralife uses in theirs ....


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

really? I didnt know that. Well John P. what do you think about the jebo sterilizer?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've heard that some (few) have leaks around the barbs ocassionally. But when everything is setup, it does the job just fine. I believe aquatraders.com sells some Jebo UV's too if you are shopping around for one.

I don't think UVs are absolutely necessary for planted tanks, but if I were to get one just to have one on hand, I would try out the Jebo UVs based on the different reviews I've seen. Some had bad experience, but then there are some who like them. I've used their lights in the past, and I know what to expect. Average construction, but good enough to do the task, and cheap enough to at least give it a go. For the best UV, the Coralife turbotwist is the one to get. 

-John N.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well I have the onset of gw so I was thinking about getting one but didnt want to spend a butt load of money. There are some for sale on ebay but i didnt know if there were any for sale on any of the fish websites. I looked on aquatraders but all they had was a 9watt odyssea. I think i need more than 9watts for a 100 gallon.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

for a jebo uv sterilizer on ebay...they have 9w, 18w, and 36w. Which one should I get?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would get the biggest you can afford since it's more effective that way. But I assume a 18 watt will do the trick. 

-John N.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I have an 18 watt on my 26-G that I bought about 4 months ago to eliminate GW. It worked well ... GW was gone in a few days. I usually leave it off unless I want the water to get super polished. It's amazing the clarity these provide to water.

A couple of words to note on the Jebo ... the unit comes with 2 o-rings to seal the cap to the unit. I could see how it might be easy to forget/disregard one of them, which may explain some leaks people have encountered. Also, the opaque plastic barbs screw into the black plastic unit. If you fastened them super tight, you might have a problem cracking the body of the unit. So just go easy on it.

If you get one, make sure you rinse the black shell with water ... it will have a bunch of small plastic particles in theree when you receive it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great point John P. As I was browsing through some of the old Jebo UV threads, it seems like some issues actually might be user error, but I'm sure there's also some quality issues too.

Anyways, this might be an interesting read about UV sterilizers and minimum size required for a tank and what they do. The more I read about it, the more I am convinced that an 18 watt is all you need for your tank.

-John N.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It also seems that they have introduced newer, improved versions (looks really solid). But I've only seen them available in 9W - not sure if they have the larger ones on eBay. Here's the link: http://www.aquatraders.com/


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

yeah i dont think 9w is going to be enough for my 100 gallon. i think im going to go with the 18 watt jebo on ebay.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well i just purchased the 18watt jebo sterilzer off ebay! I still dont know how long to leave it on though when i do get it in?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You can leave it on all the time, or unplug a couple days after the GW abates.


----------

